# Handy use for pneumatic door buffers



## FrCollins (19 Aug 2009)

I recently found a handy alternative use for; pneumatic cabinet door buffers, some of you may want to give them a try for the same purpose. I had a few p.n.b's left over after finishing a cabinet project recently and decided to use them as fence stop markers on my pillar drill for use when boring cabinet doors for hinges.
I find they work really well I can bore the top and bottom hinge holes without having to flip over a stop as you can push the protruding end of any buffers not being used in flush to the fence with the side edge of the door and rest either the top or bottom edge against the correct protruding buffer. I recommend you give them a go, I'm sure they could also be used this way for other purposes. 

Cheers


----------



## Niki (20 Aug 2009)

FrCollins had some problems attaching the pics so, here they are...


----------



## Jake (20 Aug 2009)

Clever idea, I'm filing that upstairs for future use!


----------



## Woodmagnet (20 Aug 2009)

Me too, many thanks Fr.Collins. 8) and you too
Super Niki, for posting the pics.


----------



## FrCollins (20 Aug 2009)

Thanks, Niki. 

Cheers


----------



## joesoap (5 Sep 2009)

Hi Fr collins, Yes good thinking there and there are sure to be various uses for same . Whats more they come relatively cheap . One to go on the must have list . Cheers !


----------

